# Shaking, shivering, tremors = eating poo?



## Steelers_Fan (Oct 22, 2010)

I have noticed that my boy has started shivering every now and then. It's not constant it will happen for a little bit and then go away. It seems like it is in the evenings mostly. I believe it may because he is eating feces... again. When he was a pup he ate poop from my older female which I no longer have. He is now my only dog. He didn't eat it for a while and now I notice he started again. Before I tried pills from the vet, meat tenderizer, and other options. It didn't seem to work and one day he just stopped. Well now like I said he is doing it again and it seems like it is also in the evening. It is hard to keep my eye on him. He knows he isn't supposed to do it. If he does it (or anything else wrong for that matter) he goes straight to his crate and stays there until I call him. Well my question is can eating poo cause the shivering? It seems to be only an evening/night habit when it is dark and I can't see him (he is all black, almost). Suggestions? Also for some insight he has had to deal with my ex and I splitting up and her moving out, my other dog being "adopted" and other major life changes.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Some dogs just eat poop. Try this to get him to stop because its really not good for them in this day and age due to virus. But you can give the pup MEAT TENDERIZER with MSG (Monosodium glutamate) it takes about 72 hours for it to start working. 
Per Deb (geisthxe):

You put about a 1 teaspoon on there food each time you feed 
- Makes the food taste better (like Chinese food does ) 
- Make stool taste bad when it comes out. 

Once the pup stops eating the stool then you can stop until you see it again. 

Eating other dog stool you need to just do a correction, have him look at you and sit .. so you distract him from the stool and back to what you are doing.
Also, be very vigilant about cleaning up immediately after to avoid any infections that could be caused from eating the stools.


----------



## Steelers_Fan (Oct 22, 2010)

I tried meat tenderizer before and it didn't seem to work but I looked at the bottle and maybe it's because it doesn't list it has MSG. I'll pick some of that tomorrow from the grocery store. Do you think that eating poo could cause his shivering? Like I caught him eating some tonight and stopped him then maybe a hour or two later he started his shivering. It seems to me after he eats poo and while it's digesting he starts to shiver.


----------



## Steelers_Fan (Oct 22, 2010)

Oh and it's only "fresh" poo he eats.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Dogs shake if they are cold, nervous, in pain, or have flea or parasite infestations. He could be shaking because his stomach doesn't feel so great after eating poop. Your best bet is to monitor closely when he does his business and correct the poop eating before he does it.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Eating poop can be a sign of health issues or he isn't getting something from his diet that he needs. What do you feed him?
http://www.dogpoopdiet.com/why-dogs-eat-poop/


----------



## Steelers_Fan (Oct 22, 2010)

I fed him Nutro brand dog food for a while. First I was feeding him Ultra, then I deployed and my ex switched him to Max to save on money. I returned and we kept him on Max. Well I deployed again and she switched him to Pedigree again to save on money. After I returned her and I split and I can't afford to switch him back right now so he is eating it still. But he ate poop while eating Nutro as well. Like I said earlier it's not constant, he stopped for a good while but has recently picked it back up and it's only at night. I think it is weird!


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Steelers_Fan said:


> I fed him Nutro brand dog food for a while. First I was feeding him Ultra, then I deployed and my ex switched him to Max to save on money. I returned and we kept him on Max. Well I deployed again and she switched him to Pedigree again to save on money. After I returned her and I split and I can't afford to switch him back right now so he is eating it still. But he ate poop while eating Nutro as well. Like I said earlier it's not constant, he stopped for a good while but has recently picked it back up and it's only at night. I think it is weird!


I would get him off that crap. Both pedigree and nutro are not good choices. If your looking for an affordable quality food try taste of the wild. Its grain free, affordable, and excellent quality for the money. With a higher quality grain free kibble they eat less, get more nutrients and poop less as well


----------



## Steelers_Fan (Oct 22, 2010)

Blue_Nose_Bella said:


> I would get him off that crap. Both pedigree and nutro are not good choices. If your looking for an affordable quality food try taste of the wild. Its grain free, affordable, and excellent quality for the money. With a higher quality grain free kibble they eat less, get more nutrients and poop less as well


 Thanks! As soon as he starts to get low on food I'll pick up a bag and work it in.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

You can also try fresh pineapple in his food if the other things have not worked, they dont like it when it comes out for some reason. But yeah, sounds like he i looking for more nutrition I would make sure to pick the poops up right away and switch his food as soon as you can.


----------

